# Anyone have a photo of a chocolate brown '84 300Z



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

A long time ago I had a chocolate brown metal flake '84 300Z, and I regret not taking any photos of it. I have never seen another. Does anyone have photos of one of these?

Thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I'd like to see that!


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Me too. I guess no such photo exists


----------

